# CM9/AOKP/Kernel 3.x Progress



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Keyodi, Fattire, and I are working on the 3.x kernel source for the NC. It's broken, however, we do have it booting. Touch is very sluggish, and wifi is broken, however, we are getting closer to fixing it.

As far as AOKP, I have been working on that for the NC, it's currently running the 2.6.x kernel.

As far as the biggest question on everyones mind; "What about NETFLIX"

Most, if not all of you think it's because we aren't on the 3.x kernel..this is false.
Here is your answer:
TI removed ALL of the OMAP_ENHANCEMENT flags within the ICS Framework. What this means is, GB had these flags, which enabled hardware decoding. Since these are now removed, the TI Codecs are not being used to decode the videos.
Hardware Accell DOES WORK! the GUI is HW Accelerated. HW Accel and HW Decoding/Encoding are 2 different things.

I do have the NC reading the TI.720P.Decoder, however, thats all it does. It sees it, and knows it's supposed to use it.

It would take A LOT of coding and manpower to get all of the OMAP_ENHANCEMENT flags codded back into the ICS Framework base, without breaking functionality for Samsung and QCOM devices.

This will be looked into once we get the 3.x kernel going strong.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

no progress?


----------

